# 90471 vs G0008



## susie09 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am billing for a Medicare replacement plan, when billing for these codes the G0008 seems to get denied, patient is getting both a tetnus and flu shot on the same day, do I need to append a modifier 59 on the G0008?

Your help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## murphyrrm (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,
I do audits for 4 Facilities under DignityHealth here in Glendale, CA.
I have never placed a Modifier when billing Toxoid (Tdap) and Fluzone (Q2038) charges.
That I do do is that Per Medicare:
1.  90715 (Tdap) Vaccine is billed with the administration 90471 along with V06.1
3.  Q2038 (Fluzone) Vaccine is billed with the administration G0008 along with V04.81
4.  90732 (Pneumo) Vaccine is billed with the administration G0009 along with V03.82
5. 90732 (Pneumo) and Q2038 (Fluzone) Vaccine is billed during same encounter the administrations G0009 and G0008 is coded with V06.6


----------

